# The World Record Elephant Tusks



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

These are the biggest sett on record and are displayed at The Natural History Museum in London. Roberta and I went there a few years back. Over 11ft long and they each weigh over 220lb.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That I'm not to sure as there is a lot of mystery surrounding them, who shot the bull and where the bull was shot in Africa. I believe the bull was shot around Mt Kilimanjaro by an Arab trader but no one really knows.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Couple of dollars/pounds worth of ivory there. Thanks Matt, very interesting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your more than welcome buddy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Would love to see something like that in person. Very cool and thanks for sharing Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Come on over then boy's I'll happily take you there!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Awesome Matt, a lot of ivory there. Would love to visit the museum sometime. Thanks for the picture. Makes me wonder if that gopher/matriarch I trapped in the (Underground Devils) thread may have been a worlds record. Her tusks were pretty big!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL Jim! If you ever come over it would be an honour to take a gentlemen such as yourself around the NHM of London. Though we'd have to take Roberta as I don't know where the hell I'm going and London frightens the living crap out of me!


----------

